

MotionKit – Get sensor Data in iOS with just a two or a few lines of code - PyBaig
https://github.com/MHaroonBaig/MotionKit

======
PyBaig
Leverage the power of Accelerometer, Magnetometer and Gyroscope in just a two
or a few lines of code. A very nice wrapper built around CoreMotion, written
entirely in Swift with Objective-C compatibility.

